# Best 4x4 Plowing Tires



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

well winter is almost here, and im getting ready to buy new tires for my 97 s10 plow truck. i was looking at the bfgoodrich AT/KOs, i really like the design and the offroad look, but how do they do in the snow?

what other tires would you guys recommend, no mud tires. i will be running 31x10.5x15 tires.

thanks


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I use bfg A/T 30.5


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

where's 2COR?


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just put a set of Goodyear Wrangler DuraTrac on my 99 silverado so far so good we will see how they are when the snow fly's. They look like an MT but are acually a AT tire.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I put a set of GY Duratracs on my 08 F-350 CC in January after chewing up a set of BFG AT's in 20k miles. I have about 18k on them and about 50% tread left. I plan on putting a set on my 97 F-350 when it's time to.
Great traction on black ice, hard pack, fluffy powder, slush and mud, ran them over the summer and surprisingly quiet. They come sipped which plays into the traction on slick surfaces and road noise.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Just put the GY Duratracs on the 06 ford 1 ton this week. I'm glad to know some people have had some luck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

lawnproslawncar;1100711 said:


> Just put the GY Duratracs on the 06 ford 1 ton this week. I'm glad to know some people have had some luck.


You'll be very pleased, just remember to rotate them at least every 5k miles.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

FordFisherman;1096595 said:


> where's 2COR?


Just tuned in......

I love these threads.:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Here we go again on our own...wait that's a white snake song this ANOTHER TIRE THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get round ones


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe these?


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

Wide tires are not the best choice. Thinner tires are best because they cut through the snow and grab the pavement. Wide tires will ride on top of the snow lossing traction with the ground. I bought a set of Cooper Discoverer M+S studded LT245/75/R16 10 ply (OEM tire size) and I never got stuck last season. With the right ballast my truck was nearly unstopable. And there quiet on the highway.


----------



## skibber (Oct 29, 2010)

Duratracs are rated higher than BFG A/T's in almost every category.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

The duratracs are quieter than I ever expected. I don't really hear them in the 06 350 p.s going 60 down the hwy.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

This is what i got on my dually. Can not beat them!! They get awesome in the snow and have a 60,000 mile warranty. Dont be fooled by the fact their not winter rated, they do better in the snow than my Goodyear or Coopers every did. Their the Michelin LTX M/S2 and they do good in mud too.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=LTX+M/S2

On my other single wheel i have the Hankook ATMs. These do better than the Goodyear and are on par with the Coopers. But look better and wear better than either.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

2COR517;1100790 said:


> Maybe these?
> 
> View attachment 82123


Those tires are pimp...!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Pushinsnow;1103198 said:


> Wide tires are not the best choice. Thinner tires are best because they cut through the snow and grab the pavement. Wide tires will ride on top of the snow lossing traction with the ground. I bought a set of Cooper Discoverer M+S studded LT245/75/R16 10 ply (OEM tire size) and I never got stuck last season. With the right ballast my truck was nearly unstopable. And there quiet on the highway.


I have the Dean Wintercat version of these tires (see sig). You could also get them in Mastercraft brand. Both are made by Cooper. They work great in the snow/ice/slush.

Fran


----------

